# Abu 7000I C3 CT Mag



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

See open forum for review.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Review*

Review of ABU 7000IC3 CT 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well the mail man got it here today finally. Got home, soaked the bearings in lighter fluid, spun them dry, covered the bearings in yellow rocket fuel, filled the reel with 17 lb sufix tri line, and off to the field I went.

Some early things I noticed.
Reel is heavier than Saltist 30H.
Reel box and Veals advertises that 6 Magnets are in the housing system. In the two I ordered both of them only had 3 magnets. Since there were only 3 I added one that I had laying around in some old parts. Sticker on the bottom that said "made in China" (But what isnt anymore)

Got the spool filled with line and played with the drag. Reel comes with Carbontex washers. This drag is as good as the 525 (not saying much) but good for an Abu drag. 

Hit the field with the reel strapped to my Fusion, throwing just an 8 oz pyramid with no bait simulation.

First cast with magnets all the way on was 125 yards with no fluff. Did not hit it real hard. Yellow rocket fuel scares me with some bearings.
Second cast I hit hard and weight went 133 yards. 

Let the magnets half way off. There are I think 12 adjustments. 3rd cast went 144 yards. Hit this pretty hard and got no fluff. Took 2 more clicks off the magnet and hit it real hard on the 4th cast. 146 yards with a little fluff. 1 Click with the magnets back on. 5th-10th casts were between 148-155 yards.

Same set up on my Saltist 30H I averaged 128-135 yards. 

All in all this is a sweet throwing reel. It does not throw as well as a 525 Mag or an Abu BY tricked out. However this is the best throwing large reel I have thrown. 

The drag on this reel is not as good as the Saltist but it throws way better. Ill be keeping both reels. I like distance better than drag so Ill be fishing my Abu 7000I C3 CT Mag over my Saltist. 

If you guys have any questions let me know and Ill answer them.

I think if you are going to spend $235 for an Abu 7500 C3 Ct might as well spend and extra $35 and get this reel from veals.

I took pictures with the digital camera but can not find my connector cord.

Another great throwing reel by Abu.


----------

